# الحيض



## manssour1 (27 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن في المسيحية ان يمارس الزوج مع امرأته الجنس وقت الحيض او هو خطية


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أغسطس 2014)

انتظر معك الاجابة


----------



## القسيس محمد (27 أغسطس 2014)

manssour1 قال:


> ممكن في المسيحية ان يمارس الزوج مع امرأته الجنس وقت الحيض او هو خطية


*سلام ونعمة 
ممارسة الجنس مع الزوجة اثناء الحيض خطية، ويجب على الزوج التوبة والاعتراف لله بهذه الخطية.
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 أغسطس 2014)

*أهلا بك أخى الفاضل منصور ..
ليس من المفروض أن ننتظر من الوحى البديهيات فالله خلق الأنسان عاقلا يستطيع أن يميز الخطأ من الصواب ..
فالزوجة فى مثل هذه الفترة تكون متوترة نفسيا ومزاجيا غير الالام الجسدية وتنتظر من زوجها كلمة طيبة أو لمسة حانية حتى تمر هذه المرحلة ..
ومن جهة أخرى لا يجب النظر للمرأة على أنها أداة للأستمتاع فقط وليس لها أى حقوق ..
وأيضا الكتاب المقدس حث على كرامة العلاقة الزوجية وأن تظل نقية طاهرة بدون شهوات محرمة مرفوضة ..
عب 13 : 4 لِيَكُنِ الزِّوَاجُ مُكَرَّماً عِنْدَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ، وَالْمَضْجَعُ غَيْرَ نَجِسٍ ..​*


----------



## manssour1 (27 أغسطس 2014)

ولكن عندما تريد و ترغب  الزوجة ممارسة الجماع و قت حيضها .هل هناك مانع في المسيحية او هو غير لائق


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 أغسطس 2014)

manssour1 قال:


> ولكن عندما تريد و ترغب  الزوجة ممارسة الجماع و قت حيضها .هل هناك مانع في المسيحية او هو غير لائق



*نعم يا أخى غير لائق ويجب توعيتها بأن ذلك خطأ وبه أضرار​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (27 أغسطس 2014)

manssour1 قال:


> ولكن عندما تريد و ترغب  الزوجة ممارسة الجماع و قت حيضها .هل هناك مانع في المسيحية او هو غير لائق


*سلام ونعمة 
ممارسة الجنس مع الزوجة اثناء الحيض خطية، ويجب على الزوج والزوجة التوبة والاعتراف لله بهذه الخطية.
**نظرا لان ليس عندى خاصية التعديل على المشاركات فبالخطاء لم اكتب الزوجة*​


----------



## holiness (27 أغسطس 2014)

سلام و نعمة .. 
يقول الرب 
	وَإِذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ طَامِثٍ وَكَشَفَ عَوْرَتَهَا، عَرَّى يَنْبُوعَهَا وَكَشَفَتْ هِيَ يَنْبُوعَ دَمِهَا، يُقْطَعَانِ كِلاَهُمَا مِنْ شَعِبْهِمَا.  اللاويين 18:20 

وبما ان شخصيه الله لم تختلف من العهد القديم و العهد الجديد فأن مازال هذا العمل مكروه في نظر الله 

ثانيا : الانسان كائن عاقل يستطيع ان يسيطر على ذهنه و شهواته فيترك الى انتهاء المدة لان هذه الطبيعة موجودة حتى عند الحيوانات لا يمارس الجنس وقت الحيض لا الانثى تتقبلها ولا حتى الذكر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## تيمو (27 أغسطس 2014)

اسمحلي يا صديقي أن هذه خصوصيات لا ينبغي مناقشتها على العام، عندك مشرفين ومحاورين كتار ممكن تتحاور معهم على الخاص. 

لا أدري إن كانت خطيئة أم لا بمفهوم العهد الجديد. لكن ما أعرفه أن المسيح حررنا من أي شريعة في العهد القديم، ومن يقول خطيئة وغيرها لا أدري ما هي مرجعيته سوى العهد القديم، هذا العهد الذي يتعامل مع مفهوم النجاسة ضمن إطارها الجسدي الخارجي، بينما المسيحية التي حررتنا من هذه التشريعات سمت بالإنسان وبمفاهيم النجاسة والخطيئة لدرجات أعلى من هذه الأمور الخصوصية.


----------



## القسيس محمد (27 أغسطس 2014)

MeToo قال:


> اسمحلي يا صديقي أن هذه *خصوصيات لا ينبغي مناقشتها على العام،*


 

*سلام ونعمة*

*الاخ مسلم وبيسال سؤال فى العقيدة المسيحية.*​


----------



## تيمو (27 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*
> 
> *الاخ مسلم وبيسال سؤال فى العقيدة المسيحية.*​




عزيزي
هذه ليست عقيدة مسيحية، هذه خصوصيات، سواء مسلم مسيحي بوذي ملحد.​


----------



## تيمو (27 أغسطس 2014)

manssour1 قال:


> شكرا . ولكن ان سألني عن >>>


 

*بحسب المسيحية فالزواج سر مقدّس، وليس مجرد أمر عبثي، هو عبارة عن تكوين كنيسة صغيرة تعكس محبة المسيح. لذلك في هذه دعه يفتكر: كيف يكون الزوج المحب والمضحي، كيف يكون مثال حي لمحبة المسيح في بيته ولزوجته، كيف يحميها، كيف يخاف عليها، كيف يُشعرها أنه رجل مستعد للتضحية من أجلها كما فعل المسيح معنا أيضاً. *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 أغسطس 2014)

*تم تحرير المشاركات التى خرجت عن موضوع السؤال ..
الأخ منصور لقد تم أجابتك على سؤال أنه أمر غير لائق ويجب الأبتعاد عنه ..*


----------

